# Esto sí que es una mujer, y no la mi escopeta!



## Léa27

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Historienne du franquisme, je travaille au quotidien avec des documents en espagnol, qui datent des années quarante et cinquante (je le précise, car certains mots que je dois traduire sont parfois quelque peu tombés en désuétude).
Je suis tombée dans mes lectures sur la citation d'un commentaire oral mais ne parviens pas à le traduire proprement en français. Pour contextualiser, il s'agissait d'un spectateur de cinéma qui avait tendance à exprimer tout haut l'émoi que lui procurait la vision de son actrice préférée, Lola Flores :
*"¡Esto sí que es una mujer, y no la mi escopeta!"*​La traduction littérale serait : "Ça, c'est une femme, pas comme mon "fusil de chasse" !" .... Je comprend bien l'allusion péjorative à son épouse (qui est d'ailleurs à ses côtés durant la séance), mais ne parviens pas à trouver un équivalent correct en français... Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer de ses lumières ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Garoubet

Bienvenue sur le forum. En français, les hommes parlaient autrefois de _tromblon _au sujet de leur épouse. Tromblon est aussi une arme.
Ça c'est une femme; ce n'est pas comme mon tromblon!


----------



## jprr

Léa27 said:


> La traduction littérale serait : "Ca, c'est une femme,


Oui, mais je pense qu'un francophone dirait "ça c'est une* vraie* femme..."

Pour la traduction de "escopeta", ça vaudrait certainement le coup de jeter un coup d'œil aux différents proverbes qui parlent des femmes et des armes... histoire d'avoir une idée des connotations que cette déclaration peut recouvrir :
*Refranes españoles de la mujer y las armas - Centro Virtual ...*

... un objet personnel (ça ne se prête pas !), assez peu fiable et à garder à portée de main etc...  
EDIT:
Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille absolument traduire "escopeta" par une arme, mais à en choisir une, et compte tenu de l'époque des documents je dirais:
...pas comme mon* pistolet. (source CNTRL)*


> *2.* _Au fig., fam._ Personne bizarre, peu recommandable, dont le comportement inquiète.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Desolé: Une question:  On parle de quelque chose que quelqu'un a dit en espagnol, non?. tout d'abord, vous essayez de donner un sens à cette expression, ai-je raison ou tort?.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Es seguro que decía: "y no *la mi* escopeta"?


----------



## polyglotwannabe

*'Y no la mi escopeta'* no tiene sentido gramatical ninguno. Eso es lo que me hace pensar que hay un error.
Por eso le preguntaba. Tengo origines *orígenes* cubanos, y en mi país, cuyo idioma fue influenciado mucho en aquellos tiempos por el español de Espana *España*, había una expresión muy común, aún esta en uso entre la gente que peina canas. '_*Pa su escopeta' *_como diciendo, eso no me gusta nada.
podría *Podría *ser : *¡Esto sí que es una mujer, y no la mia, pa' su escopeta!* (que ¡*qué *va, la mia *mía* no!, la mia *mía *no se compara en nada)
Solo una reflección *reflexión* con ganas de ayudar.

O de no ser así, pués *pues: "*Ca *Ça*, c'est une femme, pas comme mon "fusil de chasse" !"
Eso sí es una mujer, no como mi fusil de caza. ( puede que sea algo literal, una alusión muy personal ó *o* comparación que hace la persona con algo de su propiedad, que puede funcionar mal, estar muy mal, y no servir para nada.)

*(Modificado por moderador: regla 11)*


----------



## Paquita

Du forum espagnol/anglais :
pa' su escopeta

*



			*Esa frase es muy común aquí en Cuba.

Esa frase es muy común aquí en Cuba como dice mi socio DiCaprio (Jack) y significa: 

De ningún modo/ninguna manera
Ni loco.
Ni lo pienses.
Ni en sueños.

Click to expand...

*
Si tant est qu'il s'agisse bien de cette expression cubaine...


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Gracias, pero pregrunto como Leon: Nadie ha comentado sobre el hecho de que
*Y no la mi escopeta'* esta frase no tiene sentido. Es lo primero que hay que notar.
Paquita tiene razón. Ese es el sentido de la frase que exliqué. Siguo pensando que es literal. No tiene nada de extraño. No hay porque tomarlo como una frase hecha o giro idiomático. No existe. 
Al moderador, gracias por las correciones. Hace realmente tiempo que no escribo español. Le agradezco.


----------



## Léa27

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Merci pour vos réponses ! Effectivement, d'un point de vue grammatical, cette phrase interroge. Cela s'explique sans doute par le fait qu'il s'agisse de la retranscription d'un commentaire formulé à l'oral. Il y a pu avoir une erreur dans la copie de cette phrase, ou bien, le témoin interrogé pouvait faire peu de cas du respect des règles de grammaire...
J'ai également pu parler avec certains amis historiens, qui m'ont appris que "escopeta" (ou "escopette" en français), était une arme utilisée à l'époque médiévale (XIIIe-XIVe siècle) (Escopette (Arme à feu) — Wikipédia). Ici, l'expression prendrait tout son sens : comparée à la belle Lola Flores, son épouse ne serait qu'une vieille arme inutile et dépassée, à reléguer à la remise... Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## jprr

Léa27 said:


> d'un point de vue grammatical, cette phrase interroge.


Interroge.... non. Syntaxiquement elle n'a* apparemment aucun sens*.
Reste donc,  l'erreur de copie , ou de lecture, et la quasi certitude d'une erreur de transcription à un moment donné.

En l'état, je pencherais volontiers pour "y no* pa'* mi escopeta" .... en gros : _*c'est pas du gibier pour moi* _ce qui rejoint le sens signalé ci-dessus (#7) par Paquita et confirmé par polyglotwannabe.
Mais ce n'est qu'une conjecture.


----------



## Dymn

La inserción del artículo definido ante posesivos es un rasgo de la lengua asturleonesa y supongo que tendrá su uso en las variedades del castellano influenciadas por ésta (Asturias, León, Cantabria). No sé si podrían ir por ahí los tiros. ¿Se puede saber de dónde es el hablante?


----------



## Garoubet

Léa27 said:


> Ici, l'expression prendrait tout son sens : comparée à la belle Lola Flores, son épouse ne serait qu'une vieille arme inutile et dépassée, à reléguer à la remise... Qu'en pensez-vous ?


L'expression pourrait avoir été utilisée dans ce sens puisqu'en en français on utilisait le même genre d'expression comme je disais en #2 avec le mot _tromblon _qui est une arme du XVII ème. Quelque chose de vieux qu'on n'utilise plus vraiment mais dont on ne peut pas ou veut pas se débarrasser.


----------



## Nanon

@Dymn , me lo quitaste de la boca. También es un rasgo del gallego.


----------



## Léa27

Dymn said:


> La inserción del artículo definido ante posesivos es un rasgo de la lengua asturleonesa y supongo que tendrá su uso en las variedades del castellano influenciadas por ésta (Asturias, León, Cantabria). No sé si podrían ir por ahí los tiros. ¿Se puede saber de dónde es el hablante?


El hablante viene de la provincia de Palencia.


----------



## Nanon

Merci Léa. Tout s'éclaircit : ce n'est donc pas du castillan standard  .


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Escriban lo que escriban, *Y no la mi escopeta* . Jamás se ha escuchado esa corrupción de el posesivo mia.
la concordancia de género y número es inviolable en español. Busquen el uso de lo contrario, para convencerme. De no ser así, sigo pensando que es un error. Tengo amistades con títulos de doctores en Literatura Española y nunca habían visto ni escuchado cosa semejante.

Escribí sin haber visto la ultima reflexión: Merci Léa. Tout s'éclaircit : ce n'est donc pas du castillan standard.
Eso explica todo. Dialecto.


----------



## Léa27

Oui, pardonnez-moi, ma maîtrise du castillan étant sommaire, je n'avais pas pensé à vous donner cette information,_ mea culpa_... Il faut également préciser que l'homme qui a proféré cette phrase était âgé, et qu'il parlait sans doute un dialecte des années cinquante, ce qui peut expliquer cet usage "corrompu" du possessif...!


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Pas de problème, ça arrive beaucoup . On doit toujours garder à l'esprit cette règle élémentaire de la traduction: Ne considérez pas l'expression ou le mot comme un argot / phrase idiomatique tant que le contraire n'est pas prouvé. Prends l'expression à sa valeur nominale. Quand le sens littéral n'a aucun sens, fais appel, alors, à l'argot / dialecte.
Je vous remercie. Por favor, corrija mis errores. Soy estudiante del francés. Mi lengua favorita.
poly ( Y debo decir, en honor a la verdad, que estos maestros, en el forum, me han enseñado mucho y sigo siempre todos sus posts y comentarios. Les debo mucho y los admiro)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

jprr said:


> Interroge.... non. Syntaxiquement elle n'a* apparemment aucun sens*.
> Reste donc,  l'erreur de copie , ou de lecture, et la quasi certitude d'une erreur de transcription à un moment donné.
> 
> En l'état, je pencherais volontiers pour "y no* pa'* mi escopeta" .... en gros : _*c'est pas du gibier pour moi* _ce qui rejoint le sens signalé ci-dessus (#7) par Paquita et confirmé par polyglotwannabe.
> Mais ce n'est qu'une conjecture.



C'est fort possible. _Escopeta_ en argot, désigne le membre viril.


----------

